# How can I upload my Canon photos smoothly?



## Frederic642 (Mar 26, 2014)

Yesterday, when trying to upload my Canon camera photos, a memory card error just popped out and inner stored photos just cannot be accessed. I also wonder to format it to take chances. But, that formatting process will also clean my card photos, right? I need your help, please!


----------



## Boyd3545 (Mar 28, 2014)

Yeah, when facing the &#8220;memory card error&#8221;, the formatting process can help fix the card problem and restore its functional use. But, that may also cause data loss for you. 

So, the safe way for you right now is to firstly rescue canon memory card photos back with some card data recovery tool like 4Card Recovery, Recuva, PhotoRec, etc.

And then, format this card for repairing the card error.

*Note*: Never save all important photos or files on only one memory card or drive again.


----------



## jayindhawan (Mar 31, 2014)

Might be you were facing memory card error. But canon is not bad brand at all. Its quite good and very famous in marketplace.


----------

